# Yes, photograph your guitar in a pile of dirty clothes



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What is wrong with some people. Who lives in such a mess and is willing to share that with the world?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Took me a while to find the guitar.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

They're missing femine hygiene product boxes and empty beer cans for the full set on that floor. I bet there are even a couple "toys" hidden in that pile somewhere. The empty roll of duct tape is present.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> What is wrong with some people. Who lives in such a mess and is willing to share that with the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome....simply awesome


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

It would cost another $70.00 to decontaminate it.



Verne said:


> They're missing femine hygiene product boxes and empty beer cans for the full set on that floor. I bet there are even a couple "toys" hidden in that pile somewhere. The empty roll of duct tape is present.


  Too much information......


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> What is wrong with some people. Who lives in such a mess and is willing to share that with the world?


See, you’re missing the point.
It’s actually guys ransacking the house, taking pics of their ill-gotten gains to put on Jiji to see if it’s worth taking them or not..... 😂


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You can take the lot for $70,000 if I'm reading correctly.

My French isn't good enough to decipher what that lot is. Maybe it's just a 'LOT'.

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

lol I'm into it


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Verne said:


> They're missing femine hygiene product boxes and empty beer cans for the full set on that floor. I bet there are even a couple "toys" hidden in that pile somewhere. The empty roll of duct tape is present.


I can't help feeling like there's a sad story here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty sure I see rodent feces too.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> I can't help feeling like there's a sad story here.


Possibly, but there are thousands of selfies with a complete shambles in behind the individual. I'd like to think, sad story or not, a bit of thought before taking the picture, let alone posting it amidst that pile, wouldn't have been too difficult.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe that's the kids school at home room or they're trying to get your attention for this.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




and this








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I'm gonna hazard a guess that any of the clothing in sight is still in the wearable rotation.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

polyslax said:


> I'm gonna hazard a guess that any of the clothing in sight is still in the wearable rotation.


I wouldn't want to wear/touch anything that's been laying on that floor.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its a scam...the cockroaches and mice are selling the guitar without the owner knowing.

I remember the good old days before marijuana became legal, when drug dealers lived in mansions and drove lamborghinis.

that’s not a Kijiji ad, that’s a crime scene.

reminds me of the time I went back to a transvestite hookers place....well, we’ve all been there.


we should turn this thread into a "do as many jokes as you can in 20 seconds" contest, a la Tosh.O


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

With all the post your gear threads we’ve had on here lately I initially thought this was just another twist on that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You can't fake the rock and roll lifestyle. 

I guess it's not as bad as the guy selling a reflective kettle online, and he was naked while taking the picture.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Wha. You can't do that now?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sadly they spent the day cleaning up before the picture.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This is almost as bad as the guitar on the unmade bed pictures.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


> Possibly, but there are thousands of selfies with a complete shambles in behind the individual.


And other things that shouldn't be left in the background.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> And other things that shouldn't be left in the background.
> View attachment 335144


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> And other things that shouldn't be left in the background.
> View attachment 335144


She walled in her boyfriend and left the best part hanging out?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> And other things that shouldn't be left in the background.
> View attachment 335144


Maybe he wanted a souvenir after the surgery?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How much for just the pink panties?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> How much for just the pink panties?


You could try to negotiate a deal along with the guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> How much for just the pink panties?


So you’re one of those guys who doesn’t read the ad...

It clearly says $70,000 for everything.


----------

